# My new bucks Remy & Max - himalayan & PEW



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, just thought i'd post some pics of my new bucks Remy & Max. They are 5 weeks old. Remy is definately Himalayan and Max is PEW though he does look like he is getting darker himy markings today. The sire was a himalayan and the dam a PEW. 
My intention is to breed from Remy.

My pics fileswere too big to upload directly from my computer but you can see them on the gallery page of my website
http://the-mouse-house.co.uk/gallery.aspx

Elsa x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice mice


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

NICE!!! 
BTW. I really like your website! It's easy to navigate and very pretty


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh sooo sweet


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

sommy said:


> NICE!!!
> BTW. I really like your website! It's easy to navigate and very pretty


Thank you!!!! As part of my site I set up a forum as well but i only have 5 members  - so no where near as successful as this forum, maybe over time it will get going.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Deffo!

I'll join right now!!


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you!  x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

me too


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you! At least it stops my husband teasing that i have no members! :lol:


----------

